# XBEE PRO en modo promiscuo o escuchador



## ctxmx (May 29, 2013)

Hola tengo una gran duda que no he podido solucionar.
Tengo dos XBEE comunicandose entre sí, estan en modo unicast mandandose datos uno al otro, sin embargo quiero que un tercer XBEE se entrometa sin interrumpir pero que logre leer lo que uno de ellos envía, o si se puede leer el intercambio de ambos, al leer me refiero a recibirlo vía zigbee y obtenerlo por el UART de mi microcontrolador para mostrarlo en una LCD.

Pues ya tengo todo, los xbee el programa con el micro bla bla, lo unico que he logrado es hacerlo con los xbee en modo broadcast ya que envían sus datos a todos y el tercero solo se encarga de cacharlos, pero quiero hacerlo sin que esten en broadcast, como un tipo sniffer o lo que llaman modo promiscuo, pero no encuentro nada ni alguien que lo haya hecho, me podrían ayudar? o alguna idea de alguién que ya lo hizo o si de plano no se puede?

Gracias de antemano por tomarse el tiempo de leer y ayudar


----------



## Sakome (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola ctxmx, la verdad también soy nueva en esto de los xbee... pero según tengo entendido uno puede hacer comunicación punto a punto dandoles las direcciones en DH y DL del otro xbee o simplemente se ponen en opción broadcast, creo que si quieres que ellos solitos esten en la red, puedes ajustar esto es con la ID de red mas no con las direcciones. 
Tendrías que dejarlo asi como lo tienes en broadcast, creo yo.


----------



## ctxmx (Sep 6, 2013)

Que tal ya tiene rato que deje esta duda y pues gracias por ser la única persona que la contesto jajaja y pues en realidad ese proyecto era de alta dificultad, investigando un mucho y contactando a varias empresas me di cuenta que el modo sniffer en los XBEE aún no existe, para hacerlo me recomendaron contactar a los fabricantes de DIGI International y de ATMEL para modificar el firmware y realizar un "OLEDOR", el modo promiscuo es una función avanzada también en las comunicaciones de zigbee alliance, sin embargo todo es posible. Por ahora estoy en otros proyectos pero si tienes alguna duda tal vez te pueda ayudar en este tema ya que he aprendido a usar bien los modulos de DIGI, en específico el XTend y el XBEE


----------



## Soynovatilla (Sep 11, 2013)

Buenas!!

Ctmx acabo de leer tu post,  y aunque mi duda no tiene nada que ver, como has dicho que te has convertido en un experto de los XBEE te querrìa preguntar una cosa. 
Yo estoy intentando crear una red con los XBEE 868 PRO (no hay mucha informaciòn sobre ellos), pero solo consigo crearla cuando todos estan conectados a un microprocesador, programando lo que tendria que leer y escribir cada uno de ellos. Ahora, lo que ya es mas complicado es que conectando solamente el coordinador a un micro(Arduino en mi caso), éste reciba la repeticiòn de los datos de los otros.

Intentaré explicarme mejor, para el caso màs sencillo tenemos una red de dos XBEE, el coordinador y otro; pues bien, conecto el coordinador al Arduino y le digo que me escriba "datos recibidos" cuando lea el mismo octeto que ha enviado él (por ejemplo una I) , pues si alimento el otro XBEE pero no le pongo un micro, puedo observar que lee los datos enviados por el coordinador, pero sin embargo que éste no  los vuelve a enviar. 
Nota: Si fuerzo una I desde el terminal del segundo XBEE, el coordinador sì lee los datos y esccribe "datos recibidos"

Sabes còmo podrìa solucionar el problema?
Mis XBEE estàn configurados en X-CTU como siguen:

XBEE coordinador: 
DL=FFFF     DH=0x00   CE=1 (Coordinator)                                     

XBEE repetidor:

DL=FFFF      DH=0       CE=0         


Muchas gracias por adelantado!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soynovatilla (Sep 19, 2013)

Bueno, ya he descubierto que con ese mòdulo en particular no se puede hacer lo que yo quiero. Se necesita uno que tenga le opciòn point-to-multipoint networking protocol; si sòlo està la opciòn point-to-multipoint no funcionarà sin micro


----------



## Kapitos (Sep 8, 2015)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, estoy realizando comunicación utilizando módulos XBEE PRO S2B, ya implemente una comunicación punto a punto con la interfaz X-CTU, pero el sitio en donde quiero colocarlos es muy lejano y quiero colocar un XBEE repetidor entre ellos para aumentar el alcance, pero no he logrado configurarlo como REPETIDOR, alguien que me pueda ayudar.?

Gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## mono1969 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kapitos dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a toda la comunidad, estoy realizando comunicación utilizando módulos XBEE PRO S2B, ya implemente una comunicación punto a punto con la interfaz X-CTU, pero el sitio en donde quiero colocarlos es muy lejano y quiero colocar un XBEE repetidor entre ellos para aumentar el alcance, pero no he logrado configurarlo como REPETIDOR, alguien que me pueda ayudar.?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda ...


Hola Kapitos: De que distancia estamos hablando porque con el modelo que tienes(63mW output) colocandole una antena Dipolo (2.1dBi Omni-Direccional) te tendria que dar un rango de algunos quilometros, otra es colocar los nuevos modulos XBEE PRO S3B que tiran 250mW y con una antena adecuada tendrias un rango de aproximadamente 40 kilometros, claro todo depende desde donde transmitas porque si tienes edificios o montañas la cosa se complica mucho.


----------



## Kapitos (Sep 8, 2015)

mono1969 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Kapitos: De que distancia estamos hablando porque con el modelo que tienes(63mW output) colocandole una antena Dipolo (2.1dBi Omni-Direccional) te tendria que dar un rango de algunos quilometros, otra es colocar los nuevos modulos XBEE PRO S3B que tiran 250mW y con una antena adecuada tendrias un rango de aproximadamente 40 kilometros, claro todo depende desde donde transmitas porque si tienes edificios o montañas la cosa se complica mucho.



si es bastante largo, es para un proyecto en una comunidad, por eso requiero el repetidor, configure 2 modulos como punto a punto , pero no se como configurar el repetidor con la interfaz X-CTU


----------



## BEHECAN (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola tengo un inconveniente y espero me puedan ayudar.
Tengo instalado una red con 20 Xbee serie 2 en donde 19 están configurados como dispositivos finales y 1 como coordinador, el inconveniente que tengo es que en muchas ocasiones algunos de los 19 Xbee Serie 2 dejan de recibir y transmitir datos, es como si se activará el sleep lo más raro es que aveces después de transcurrir una hora vuelven a funcionar con normalidad.

De antemano agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## gabomartinez (Jul 29, 2016)

Buenas estimados

Me encuentro trabajando con una red de xbee s2c y no encuentro la manera de configurar uno de ellos como repetidor,

Explico en detalle:
Tengo una escuela,que necesita tener un sistema de emergencia en caso de fuego o temblor, con botones diferenciados y un tipo de tono de alarma para cada uno.
-Configure un coordinador, lo ubique estrategicamente para abarcar el mayor rango posible.
-Instale varios pulsadores que envían mensajes, por puerto serial al coordinador.
Hasta aquí todo bien, pero luego me pidieron ampliar el numero de alarmas,

-Instale varias alarmas que reciben mensaje del coordinador para activarse de manera simultanea.
Hasta aqui, todo ok.
Pero me enfrento al problema de comunicacion del coordinador,no es capaz de leer y escribir sobre su puerto serial, o quizas yo no logro coordinar de manera adecuada los tiempos de lectura y escritura? ni idea.Ademas de esto, me encuentro en el problema de que dos alarmas me quedan alejadas del rango de mi coordinador y necesito configurar en modo repetidor.

En resumen,
Como coordino la lectura y escritura en el puerto serial de mi coordinador?
y como configurar una xbee s2c como repetidor?

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar, seria espectacular, este problema me esta partiendo la cabeza
estare atento a sus respuestas ...


----------



## gabomartinez (Sep 28, 2016)

Solucionado el tema amigos!!
A quien le interese saber del tema me escribe


----------



## oscaraen (Mar 26, 2017)

gabomartinez dijo:


> Solucionado el tema amigos!!
> A quien le interese saber del tema me escribe



Hola, me interesa mucho saber como hiciste para la conexión, yo por ahora solamente estoy conectando 4 dispositivos, necesito leer mensajes de sensores, en el pc central está el xbee coordinador y por ahora solo tengo uno como endopint, donde la comunicación es exitosa, pero no se como implementar la red para que pueda leer los otros dos xbee, ni como sería el envío de datos, la otra duda que tengo, hay un sensor que esta a mas de 40m de la estación de lectura central , pero en el medio hay un punto de sensado, ese xbee se puede usar tanto para el sensado como para repetir la información y que llegue al último dispositivo?


----------



## gvilcaadco (Oct 5, 2017)

gabomartinez dijo:


> Solucionado el tema amigos!!
> A quien le interese saber del tema me escribe


 como solucionastes lo del repetidor y como los configurastes y que parametros cambiastes


----------



## BEHECAN (Dic 21, 2017)

Hola, tengo una red de 15 Xbee S2c, en donde 14 son Xbee finales y 1 es coordinador, mi problema es cuando tengo obstáculos entre el Xbee final y Xbee coordinador, la solución que he pensado es utilizar varios Xbee como repetidores para rodear el obstáculo. He intentado varias veces configurar el Xbee como repetidor pero no lo he logrado, me pueden ayudar con la configuración de repetidor para el Xbee S2c .


Mil gracias .


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 21, 2017)

https://alselectro.wordpress.com/20...o-configure-as-coordinator-router-end-device/


----------



## Juanpablo01420 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola muy buenas noches mucho gusto Juan pablo.de colombia tengo unas dudas tengo varias Xbee s3b y necesito conectar 2 receptoras necesito recibir los dos datos de las emisores que tienen un sensor que los dos datos mutuamente lo reciban como hago para poner en una xbee dos direcciones destinatarias  quedó pendiente muchas gracias por su tiempo ?!


----------

